# bailing on 3'' snork



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup im doing away with the 3'' snork and im going with dual 2''. ive never had another brute to compare mine to till the other day and after a few passes against a 08 with the same setup as i was told i had ive came to believe that mine has alot more done internal. me and bootlegger had a lil talk and the way my brute likes its jetting there has to b more motor than i thought. the o8 brute i ran against had 11.5 hc, full muzzy, cams, etc and i waxed him every pass even with mine running rough with the pin hole in the rear diaphragm. the hardest part to the race was keeping mine off its rear bumper lol. oh yeah he was running 30'' mudlights. well after i seen this i decided to give my brute some more air


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

forgot to add. i was wanting to know if yall think a dual 2'' would look good coming out or tie my dual 2'' into a single 4''


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well just a FYI just because dual 2" has more volume then The 3" you also have more tubing wall in the same length of pipe, you'll be running longer length of pipe, more bends, extra. causing more area for the air too drag on. I'm not saying it will be worse, just do your math in fluid dynamics first.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup and the dual 2 is a lil more then the single 3. and when it comes to these brute a lil air goes along ways. jus as we find out in the discussion of why we go to a 3 when the inlet isnt 3.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oops sry i did my math wrong the other day. 2 2'' snorks based on a velocity of 1'' per second is a flow rate of 103 cubic centimeters per sec and a single 3'' is 115. hmmm i might find a way 2 run a 4'' which has a flow of 206


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> oops sry i did my math wrong the other day. 2 2'' snorks based on a velocity of 1'' per second is a flow rate of 103 cubic centimeters per sec and a single 3'' is 115. hmmm i might find a way 2 run a 4'' which has a flow of 206


Are you changing (making larger) or adding another airbox inlet?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah if i go to the 4'' ill either block the original outlet and drill a new one or cut the original one flush with the box then cut it to 4''. i have another air box on the way as a backup box if i mess up lol. im thinking i need to mock up the 4'' starting from where i want it to end and work backwards to see where it will b best to go in the air box to clear the steering stem etc...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

LMAO It sounds like a good idea !! And I know that you will take pics and do a how to right ?? LOL My dual 2''s have been great. Good luck with it.:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> yeah if i go to the 4'' ill either block the original outlet and drill a new one or cut the original one flush with the box then cut it to 4''. i have another air box on the way as a backup box if i mess up lol. im thinking i need to mock up the 4'' starting from where i want it to end and work backwards to see where it will b best to go in the air box to clear the steering stem etc...


Ok, so...with a 4" inlet you will be taking the factory airbox restriction to zero. Have you taken the lid off and taken her for a run to see how she runs like that?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup and its ungodly how she runs. it scared me on the first pass. she jus needs to b rejetted and it would been perfect


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> yup and its ungodly how she runs. it scared me on the first pass. she jus needs to b rejetted and it would been perfect


Cool...I have been toying with the idea of adding another port.. but on mine, it will have to have about 4-5 size larger jets if I do that...and a way better breathing pipe...hehe. Those that have done it report..UNGODLY power....That's something I'd like to feel!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

speaking of the rejetting, where csan i get a stage 2 dynojet kit. i tried the 160 165 in mine and it was way to lean so i had to go back to the custom drilled jets i have which in comparison to the 165 looks like it would b close to a 200 lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> speaking of the rejetting, where csan i get a stage 2 dynojet kit. i tried the 160 165 in mine and it was way to lean so i had to go back to the custom drilled jets i have which in comparison to the 165 looks like it would b close to a 200 lol


Wow..no wonder...well, have you tried the dynojet web site or ebay? I get my jets from P J Motorsports.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup tried dynojets site and ebay. ill try P J now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> yup tried dynojets site and ebay. ill try P J now


PJ doesn't have DJ jets, but they do have all Keihin jets.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i jus looked and im looking at jets r us. whats the difference on jets r us between GENUINE Keihin main jet and OEM equivalent Keihin main jet besides the price


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok im having trouble finding large jets. any other suggestions guys. jets r us only had the equivalent to a dynojet 178


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> ok im having trouble finding large jets. any other suggestions guys. jets r us only had the equivalent to a dynojet 178


I see PJs has them up to 200. You know..a 38mm carb will only flow so much air. That means there has to be a maximum jet size...somewhere.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah the 200 is equal to a dyno jet 178. yeah i know it has its restrictions but im wanting to at least find a standard jet the size of my drilled ones. so i have a better clue of what kind of fuel im flowing plus if it runs rich with the lid off that means its getting to much air to fuel so shouldnt i b able to pump it as much fuel as it needs. being only a 38mm carb jus means it restricts the amount of air not fuel right? im not no carb guy so help me out guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> yeah the 200 is equal to a dyno jet 178. yeah i know it has its restrictions but im wanting to at least find a standard jet the size of my drilled ones. so i have a better clue of what kind of fuel im flowing plus if it runs rich with the lid off that means its getting to much air to fuel so shouldnt i b able to pump it as much fuel as it needs. being only a 38mm carb jus means it restricts the amount of air not fuel right? im not no carb guy so help me out guys


If it runs rich...in any configeration,that means you are have too much fuel for the amount of air. Fuel is drawn up the main jet port because of the lowered air pressure across the asperator (Port with needle) and the normal air or atmosperic pressure bearing down on the fluid level in the bowls. The needles and jets control that through the RPM range. The cylinder is only going to draw-in so much of a charge...even at WOT and the fuel to air ratio of that charge needs to be correct at any given RPM for proper performance. With that said, I can't imagine needing anything even close to 200s...that's a lot of fuel man.. You must have one bad- azz motor to handle that kind of Jetting.

I...want to ride your bike ...just once....hehe

You know...there is a jet cross ref chart on..._the other site _...that has the drill or hole sizes. Might check it out.

Ok, I went and got it to share here:


Width------Keihin # -- DynoJets # -- Mikuni #

0,0540---- 140--------- 130--------- 121,9
0,0550---- 142,5------- 132--------- 123,8
0,0560---- 145--------- 134--------- 125,6
0,0570---- 147,5------- 136--------- 127,5
0,0580---- 150--------- 138--------- 129,4
0,0590---- 152,5------- 140--------- 131,3
0,0600---- 155--------- 142--------- 133,1
0,0610---- 157,5------- 144--------- 135,0
0,0620---- 160--------- 146--------- 136,9
0,0630---- 162,5------- 148--------- 138,8
0,0640---- 165--------- 150--------- 140,6
0,0650---- 167,5------- 152--------- 142,5
0,0660---- 170--------- 154--------- 144,4
0,0670---- 172,5------- 156--------- 146,3
0,0680---- 175--------- 158--------- 148,1
0,0690---- 177,5------- 160--------- 150,0
0,0700---- 180--------- 162--------- 151,9
0,0710---- 182,5------- 164--------- 153,8
0,0720---- 185--------- 166--------- 155,6
0,0730---- 187,5------- 168--------- 157,5
0,0740---- 190--------- 170--------- 159,4
0,0750---- 192,5------- 172--------- 161,3
0,0760---- 195--------- 174--------- 163,1
0,0770---- 197,5------- 176--------- 165,0
0,0780---- 200--------- 178--------- 166,9
0,0790---- 202,5------- 180--------- 168,8
0,0800---- 205--------- 182--------- 170,6
0,0810---- 207,5------- 184--------- 172,5
0,0820---- 210--------- 186--------- 174,4
0,0830---- 212,5------- 188--------- 176,3
0,0840---- 215--------- 190--------- 178,1
0,0850---- 217,5------- 192--------- 180,0
0,0860---- 220--------- 194--------- 181,9


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Dynojet sizes run smaller than the same number kehein jets just so you know a 175 dyno is like a 165 kehein.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im sry nmkawierider i said rich but i mean lean. with the lid removed it runs lean meaning it wants more fuel, and yes me and bootlegger talked about y my brute is asking for so much fuel and ive described the way it runs to him and he is thinking 840 bore or more. i bought this from a mechanic that rebuilt the front diff and done some odd and end stuff to it and the guy couldnt afford the bill so the mechanic got it for dirt cheap and sold it to me to cover the losses. i paid 3500 lol but im in the dark on the internals of it cuz obviously more is dun to it than i was told.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i only get 3hrs out of a tank tho :nutkick:


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Well hell Byrd get you some jets and drill em till you find the right size that works out let. that puppy drink she's thirsty. Lol
Is your vacuum fuel pump gonna keep them bowls full on the Carbs? Unless you've switched it to an electric inline fuel pump already


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

the vacuum is holding up so far but electric is on my to do list


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> i only get 3hrs out of a tank tho :nutkick:


No S**t! Well...hope its fun.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

We have the same cross reference chart in the quick links. 

Just a thought are you positive you don't have a leak in carb boots or somewhere causing the lean condition. It takes some huge ported heads to handle that much fuel


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I have brand new boots on it


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> We have the same cross reference chart in the quick links.
> 
> Just a thought are you positive you don't have a leak in carb boots or somewhere causing the lean condition. It takes some huge ported heads to handle that much fuel


 
Agreed and i am running 3" snorkel on my Teryx and im only in the 180's with and 840 and head work. I tuned mine with an LM-1 so i know mine is dead on.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

like i said i dont know what this thing actually has dun to it but i have in my sig what i was told and thats what the mechanic i bought it from tried to tune it to and it never seemed like it was running to its potential so i started playing with it and it loves the extra fuel and acts like it could handle the 4'' snork no problem with the right jetting. i jus wish there was some more ppl with brutes around here i knew so i can compare it to them. but i left the 08 with alot of mods in the dust with mine acting up


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

okay there is no stage 2 dynojet kit for the brute. I personally have several extra jets I'd like to sell
I have new Dj jets still in the bags
3 155, 2 160, 2 165, 2 170, 2 175.
genuine Keihin jets 
1 152, 1 158, 2 160, 2 165, 1 170, 1 172, 1 178, & 2 pilot jets 42
I'm thinking $3 each shipped


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> okay there is no stage 2 dynojet kit for the brute.


Maybe that's y mine r custom drilled


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok i tried to fab up the single 4'' today and i cant find a way to run it to the center. i can get it to the left fender no problem but i dont want to bring it out that way so im going to do a dual 3 setup which should b about the same flow rate as the single 4. headed back to lowes now to trade in the $160 of 4'' for 3'' lol. i make sure i buy plenty of fittings when i go lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Factory Pro has the main jets up to about a 240 or 260 from memory. In my 665 with xover intake and 12 hole air box mod I run 3/32 drilled mains which is about the same as a 230-235 main.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks kawboy ill check them out. well the dual 3 wont work cuz my manual 4wd shifter is in the way but now im gona do a 3'' and a 2''. im gona run my 3'' up through the center of the front fender and run the 2'' beside it but b4 i bring it out im gona put a rubber 3''x2'' reducer so i can stab a 3'' out so it looks like dual 3''. at least i will b getting more air than i have now and that was my objective. oh and im bringing my dual 2'' for the clutch up like the mimb snorks


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember you can heat the pvc to bend it. Don't know if that will help you out or not. If you needed to flatten it or change an angle. Maybe some more carb would help your beast. Here's some good info I found for a project of mine. Seems the 97 Vulcan classis 1500 runs a 40mm CVK. 
Jim

http://www.nightrider.com/biketech/hd_cv_mods.htm


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I even have a PVC heat blanket and gun from when I did commercial elec. Hmmm I might check out the 40mm. I wonder if I could still use my air box or would have to make a new one. Ahhhh all the projects this brute brings me lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys what series is our carbs on the 750s. i think its the 393 but not sure


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> hey guys what series is our carbs on the 750s. i think its the 393 but not sure


The book says CVKR-34


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Best bet for a bigger carb is 39mm sv650 carbs you can even reuse the stock airbox


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks brute650i ill look into that. well im almost done with the snorks now. to rate this job on a 1 to 10 scale 10 being hardest snorkels ive dun this would b a 11 lol. this is a pain in tha azz but its looking pretty bad azz


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

OK here is the new setup positive comments only :bigok: LOL just kidding let me have it guys


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool what is the shifter like thing on the left side


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol thats my manual 4wd. i did away with the electric crap


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

OK guys we had the discussion about my jets so while I had the bowl off figuring out my jetting I took a pic. The shiny one is a dynojet 165. I can stick a 3/32 bit in my jet and shake it around. A 7/64 is Just a hair bigger than my hole. With the hole it has right now I'm still super lean at 4 turns out. I have no air leaks anywhere. It was a lil lean b4 the extra snorkel.







And this is my rear plug


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that's sooo...unlike anything I have seen lately. Are you sure your float levels are set correctly? If they are low, it will run way lean no mater what jet you use. Wow..heck... might as well take the jets out!....lol

How do you have your airbox setup? Extra holes?...etc If you take the lid off completely on a stock airbox, to make it run normaly, it would take increasing the jet sizes at least 6 up...but even that won't come close to what I see in that pic. That'e biger then the asperator I believe. I'll bet you take the slide and needle out and guage the hole and its smaller then the jet...maybe not but it looks humongus....lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i know what u mean. this brute is getting on my nerves tho. i jus broke my rear spark plug wire so now i have to fix that to continue. i think im gona pull my carbs and rebuild them again and if i cant get it jetted right im gona take it to someone with a lm-2


----------

